# UMMedical Campus Security and Safety Aide.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Security and Safety Aide*
Institution:
University of Massachusetts - Medical School

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/22/2020

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Job Number: 2020-35041

Department: School - Public Safety - W842510

Job Type: Perdiem

POSITION SUMMARY:

Under the direct supervision of the shift supervisor or designee, the Security and Safety Aide assists, monitors, and responds to security needs within the UMMS Campus (Hospital and School). The Security and Safety Aide will focus on deterring crime and protecting the organization's property, assets, and people.

This is a per diem, non-benefited position. The hours vary and will be approx. 15-19 hours per week.

ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS

_Facility Security_


Perform regular security checks of the building (rounds), checking doors, being alert to hazards, watching for theft, vandalism or any other potential risks, and fixed station monitoring 
Secure premises, and personnel. Perform personal/electronic surveillance, inspect buildings, equipment, and access points
Oversee control of entry and exit to the organization's premises and safeguard facilities, equipment, materials and employee property
Respond to exit door alarms
Monitor Pedestrian walkways and parking lots ensuring safety, traffic direction, and parking enforcement
Employee Assistance
Coordinate and administer security clearances. Issue employee guest badges, and verify accuracy of information prior to issuing clearances
Respond to requests for safety/security assistance from employees and visitors
Respond to requests for entry to locked facilities
_Public Safety Assistance_


Prevent losses and damage by reporting irregularities
Provide First Aid
Assist dispatch and police officers. Answer phones, communicate regularly via radio, maintain logs, monitor alarms, CCTV's, and communicate using teletype equipment
_Policy Enforcement_


Inform violators of hospital/school policy and procedures
Enforce hospital/school policies related to no smoking, door access, and badge monitoring
_Reporting and Departmental Support Requirements_


Complete incident and daily reports
Provide administrative and/or clerical support
REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS:


HS Graduate or equivalent
2 years of experience and/or previous formal training in public safety or customer service area
Valid Massachusetts License to operate motor vehicle
Communication skills necessary to interact with employees, patients and visitors
CPR/First Aid certification required within three months of hire
PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:


2-Year College Degree
Certification in First Aid and CPR
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts - Medical School

Online App. Form:
https://www.ummsjobs.com/job/5426/


----------

